# ???



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

hows the fishing in charleston, my woman wants to move there!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Heard it's really good. Tarpon, reds, sharks, everything you could want. Tell her Savannah is better though, and alot more affordable!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea but isnt Charleston alot closer to the beach!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Most people don't think of the beach when they think of Savannah, but it's only about 20 minutes from the water. Then you also have alot of tidal creeks and rivers to fish as well. I live about 10-15 minutes from downtown Savannah and 10 minutes from the beach. So it's not far from the water at all. Georgia has some incredible saltwater fishing, but most people just never put Georgia and saltwater fishing into the same thought. Which is a shame but a blessing at the same time.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

so what type of fish do you get in those creeks? carp and catfish.. just kidding really what do you get


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One time I caught a 19 inch trout and a 23 inch red within a minute of each other, no lie. I have pictures to prove it. I also catch whiting, catfish, blues, black drum, spadefish, ladyfish, croaker, pinfish, monster sting rays, sharks, and lots of delicious shrimp. What I do is castnet for shrimp and mullet, then I put aside the larger shrimp, and use the smaller shrimp as bait. Then at the end of the day, crack open a cold beer while the shrimp boil and the fish is in the oven. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

dam that sounds pretty good!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Come down and check it out sometime, I'll be glad to show you around. Just don't expect me to reveal all my best spots all at once, slowly, one beer at a time.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey Rock,

Better watch it "E" may put you on the SC/GA fishin' down there that you won't want to come back or even worse/heaven forbid - praise your own pond (the Chesapeake Bay) back home  

SC/GA might not have a lot of coast, but I can imagine the fishin' is like SE NC  

Go fish somewhere warm,

`bucket


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't fished the Chesapeake Bay and the Outer Banks enough to be able to judge them. However, the majority of saltwater fishing that I have done has been in SC/GA so I am a bit biased there. We don't have saltwater stripers here that I am aware of, but they are in the Savannah River. One thing I have never seen here is a big croaker, other than in the seafood case at Kroger. Not sure why, but they are nowhere near the size of the croaker I have caught at the MMT.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I wouldnt be too jealous about thr croaker, i consider them more of a nuisance


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

As cold as the water is, I can't afford to be picky. I like catching the big horse croaker, they're fun on light tackle. Can't wait for the water to warm up so I can really get to use my big baitcaster. Ah, the sounds of screaming drags at 2 am on the Tybee pier. This is my idea of paradise. Other than having beautiful women serving me cold pints of Guinness while I fish.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea I have to agree.. screamin drags and beautiful guiness serving women are heard to beat. I dont really mind the croaker they are fun to catch, they just are a pain when they nibble/steal your bait when flounder fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Remember, little croaker=big cobe bait!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Remember, little croaker=big cobe bait!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Rockhead & Emanuel,

I'm on board w/Guinness "if it's the Extra Stout" and as far as the babes go T-B-BE-BTs, yeah buddy (as the wife is asleep at this point and She's not the board moderator)  

Prefer Spot, Bluefish, and Menhaden - and Croaker if thats what I have for Cobia bait. Now fried Croaker is some awesome eating especially served up downeast, NC style. And yes, I caught a 3lb Croaker this summer that fought like a 30" Drum  

Warmer weather and tighter lines,

`bucket


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The extra-stout is really good, but I can't drink more than a couple without feeling like I had a 3 course meal. Now when my girlfriend moves down here this fall, I can have her serve me Guinness while I fish, mmmmmm.

I have no idea why the croaker here don't get as big as they do up there. Any idea?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the croaker are big here because bucket just keeps feeding them blood worms all summer


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

D-fish,

I'll feed'em whatever them Croakes will eat so as to fat'em up  

Problem is the price of squid keeps going up  

Crunch the tail,

`bucket


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh yeah, and sometimes you can catch your own squid around here. Not big ones but still big enough to tempt you into eating them yourself.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

??? or maybe the humor is lost on me


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Really enjoyed the conversation.Man I can't wait for warmer weather,grilling my catch and a cold beer.you guys take care!!!!the R


----------

